# Thistle Parts



## OldRider (Sep 11, 2011)

Cleaning out my shed today I discovered a box of Thistle tricycle parts that I had long forgotten about. Handlebars with grips, the two rear wheels, front fender and a spring seat. I believe this was from the late 50s, not totally sure as my trike knowledge is limited. No camera at the moment for pics but if anyone is interested in anything let me know, thanks!


----------

